# Use of splitting the lead screw nut



## Wdnich (Aug 22, 2014)

Can someone explain to me the installation of a split lead screw nut? I have read and researched and understand why do this. I have seen them installed just the two split halves, head of them with a felt washer to further increase adjustability and lubrication, even been told why screw up a good design.

Any and all help is appreciated


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 24, 2014)

If you are asking why, you can separate the halves until you take up slack from wear. It reduces your backlash. A lot of people feel this should be original equipment. You can split the original nut, or buy a set of them.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 24, 2014)

The nuts on my 1941 vintage BP round ram/M head were half slit through, I assume this is the way they came from the factory (they sure didn't look new!). Seems BP thought you would want to take up backlash eventually.

John


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 24, 2014)

Renovating the Bridgeport Series 1 "J" Head Milling Machine
. If I remember correctly this book covers the subject as well as being a better repair manual than any Hiltons or Hanes you bought to help you fix your car.


----------



## alloy (Aug 24, 2014)

I've read a lot about this modification and some say it's really great, gets the backlash down to .005 and under. Others say it makes it extremely sensitive on the adjustment.  And I've also read once you adjust the backlash in the center of the screw it just gets too tight where there is less wear on the end to use.   

I have about .06 backlash and yesterday I saw the table jump on me when milling a part.  I think I might just buy a split nut and give that a try, and if it doesn't work I will still have my original.  The nuts are about $35 as I recall.

I would like to see someone here give us an in depth report of their experience doing this.


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 25, 2014)

I have read everything I can find on the matter. Mainly everyone making the change. I read some say it was great, others saying it  was awful and went back to original. What baffles me on the issue if taking the nut splitting it will essentially be two nuts jammed together. I can not wrap my head around, the change. The one write up I read said something about a felt washer between the two, to maintain an adjustment space between the split nut. 

Going to sit down with the old codger from knoxville this coming weekend and see what he thinks, (I'm not being disrepectful, he refers to himself that way.) I encouraged him to join up with the forum to share his knowledge. He does not do computers. Said he has not needed them for 81 years, why start now.


----------

